# Cannot play online videos....



## agent2x4 (Jan 9, 2001)

....like YouTube and Yahoo, etc... On YouTube, this pops up: "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. 

I got the latest flash, but how do I turn on javascript? I'm using Vista.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## kraviter041 (Mar 22, 2007)

*TAG* I have the same problem.


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

kraviter041 said:


> *TAG* I have the same problem.


Swiff Player 1.1 Download = http://www.globfx.com/downloads/swfplayer/ + http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
"You may have to adjust a popup blocker or script blocking setting in your browser, or you may have either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player." = If you have an old version of flash this is the page you need to download the uninstaller = How to uninstall the Adobe Flash Player plug-in and ActiveX control = http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_14157
= completely un-install Flash first and then install the latest version. = http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_14157 
http://java.com/en/ + http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash = Be sure to take the check-mark out of "Yahoo Toolbar".
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/ + http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/ + = http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/triggerpages_mmcom/default.html = Be sure to take the check-mark out of "Yahoo Toolbar".
Download then run the programme, then reboot. return to adobe and download the latest version of flash, or unistall the flash player 9 and then clear cookies etc, reboot, and then install it again from this site. = 
http://www.softwarepatch.com/internet/flash.html
In other words:
1. Uninstall everything first with the uninstaller(14157), clear cookies, reboot. Next

2.Go to: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/ and download that. Next

3.Go to: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/ and download that.

4.Install both downloads, uncheck yahoo bar then reboot.


----------



## kraviter041 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you, everything is working fine now.


----------

